# Greetings from Rainy Ohio



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I just came across this forum today and thought I'd chip in my two cents here an there. Well, as you can probably see from my signature, I am a breeder; but I am not looking to post litters for sale or any of that non-sense. Just so were clear for the breeder haters - if my kittens aren't going to another cattery or staying in my program I have them altered before the new owners get them!

I have been a shelter worker, so I know the horrors of bad breeders, I'm also a certified vet technologist (not the same as a technician), but recently gave that up to become a cat photographer. I used to work with Seal Point Traditional Siamese cats, and hope to someday own Japanese Bobtials again.

A little bit about my cats: I've been a long time fan of the Egyptian Mau, I tried to get an altered show cat about 5 years ago but was unsuccessful. Then, after a total of 10 years researching the breed, I was finally able to start a cattery program. My show boy is TICA's best Egyptian Mau champion for the Great Lakes region; he has a Grand title working towards his Supreme. He's also a CFA champion working towards his granding.


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Hi! I'm a newbie here myself.

I am getting a Japanese Bobtail kitten and he's coming from Ohio. What a small world.

The breeder doesn't want to get him neutered until he weighs at least 3 pounds, so we're waiting for him to get a little bigger.


----------



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

Is the kitten from Nudawnz Lorna Friemonth (I think I spelled it right)? If not who is it? I know of most other Ohio catteries, but the names have just left my brain right now. I know there's Samiz, or something close to that by Cleveland and someone newer in Columbus. Three pounds usually is the goal for most vets before they'll do surgery. It shouldn't be too much longer before the kitten hits that weight if they're 12 weeks already. Keep me posted, I'm excited for you!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Mihoshi said:


> Is the kitten from Nudawnz Lorna Friemonth (I think I spelled it right)? If not who is it? I know of most other Ohio catteries, but the names have just left my brain right now. I know there's Samiz, or something close to that by Cleveland and someone newer in Columbus. Three pounds usually is the goal for most vets before they'll do surgery. It shouldn't be too much longer before the kitten hits that weight if they're 12 weeks already. Keep me posted, I'm excited for you!


Yes, NuDawnz is where the kitten is from.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome!! You cats are beautiful!! :heart


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Welcome, glad to have you.


----------



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

Snowball2 said:


> Yes, NuDawnz is where the kitten is from.


Aww, you're getting NuDawnz Rendai aren't you?!?!? She has the cutest kittens, I used to know her a little bit threw someone else but we lost touch after I started with Maus.

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Mihoshi said:


> Snowball2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, NuDawnz is where the kitten is from.
> ...


Yes, that's him, although the kids want to rename him Banzai. He's just the cutest little thing. We can't wait.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! your kittys are gorgeous! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful furrys edited to say welcome to you too snowball2


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Mihoshi. We would love to see your photos!

I grew up with a seal point Siamese who had crossed eyes. 
There is a special place in my heart for Siamese. Are traditional
Siamese said to be apple heads????

I have a Japanese Bobtail ~ Mz Tess~ I adopted from 
ARF rescue. There has to be Siamese in them cuz she is 
a talker! Snowball2 and Mihoshi, you will love their 
personalities.


----------



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

I have sample photos on my website (www.nekomau.com - click on Chibi Cat Photography). 

The traditionals are called apple heads, I think some registries are trying to call them a totally different breed now too.

I did have a JBT for 10 years, she passed in 2004 when she got sick  I was supposed to get another one before the Maus, but things kept going wrong with the breeder or the kitten would die at a few days old.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss with your kitty in 2004. What did your kitty suffer from? Glad you could join the forum.


----------

